# What car do you sport?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Susuki / Grand Vitara Limited / 2001
Windstar / LX / 2001
Ford / Triple E / 1990
Buick / Riviera / 1980
Monte Carlo / HT Coupe / 1970
Meteor / Deluxe Coupe / 1949

Best cars ever owned for daily drivers: 1994 and 1998 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi. Lots of power, comfort and great gas mileage.

Cheers


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I've owned two Nissans and three Hondas and I can say from my 20 years-plus experience that these are *great* cars, plus their relatively lower depreciation rates make them a very attractive purchase if you're prone to buying/leasing a new car every five years or so (I'm not, but I mention this for the benefit of others).

The Nissan Maxima is especially great if you're looking for a bigger car with lots of horsepower. I'm rather attached to mine, having owned it for a very long time, and I fully intend to drive 'er right into the ground.

P.S. (An off-topic aside) None of mine come even close to Sinc's Monte or Meteor...now those were fine cars!


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

I agree with PG that Honda is a great car. So is the Camry. Reliability on these cars are rated quite highly. As I get older, however, I find the ride in those cars to be a bit "sporty"
I have been driving Buick Regals since 1998. I leased the fist one for three years and had no problems. At lease end we bought a new (2001) Regal again. The only difference was we got the16" wheels/leather package. The ride is a little firmer but still more comfortable that the smaller Jap cars.


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

Brand/Model/Year?

Doing a little research. I'm car shopping right now. Looking for a bigger car. Wanted to know who's with what, and hopefully can ask you guys for some good (honest) opinions!

Thanks! 

For starters, I drive a 2001 Volkswagen Jetta TDI. 

How about you?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I like Nissan cars. 

Presently driving a '97 Nissan Altima, and previously drove a 1990 Nissan Stanza (which lasted 10 years and nearly 300,000 kms). Good, reliable cars -- spunky acceleration for a 4 cylinder engine, and both managed to survive a near-complete lack of maintenance on my part. 

I drove a new Nissan Maxima for 1 week, which was very nice bigger car. When the Altima is completely driven into the ground, I'm definitely going to look into a Max.

Our household has also had a '94 Suzuki sidekick (very, very bad car -- it was totalled in a rollover), a 2000 Acura TL (really, really nice), and now a 1995 Nissan pick-up (insurance on the Acura shot up too high.)


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Cars that I have personally owned..

'79 Buick Estate Wagon... (nicknamed "BoatMobile" )
'86 Ford Escort EXP (Great little rocket, no back seat though)
'94 Ford Escort GT (Great little car, has "Squirtability" )

My dad through loves his '00 Dodge Grand Caravan Sport....

MrVermin


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Brand/Model/Year?

Soon to be sporting a Ford/Taurus/97 cortousy of my loving grandparents  .


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

1999 Ford Taurus Wagon - what a _great_ car. Very practical, dependable, and trouble-free. It's solid, comfortable, and great on the road. Had a 1990 before this one; it gave us many years of excellent service...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

2004 Kia Spectra GSX. I bought it last June, and it's been a great little beast. Built like a tank, really solid to the ground. Passing transports on the 401 don't cause a twitch. Probably could get something with better fuel economy, but can't beat the price!

I've owned a Nissan Sentra and a Pontiac 6000 wagon in the past that were just great wheels; never let me down. If you're looking for something larger, we really loved the Ford Windstar we had before the Kia, but, as a daily commuter, it was just too thirsty.

Have fun researching!


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

1992 Lincoln Town Car. One of the last cars to use rear wheel drive. I wouldn't trade this car for anything. Well, with the exception of a newer Town Car.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

2004 Kia Spectra GSX. I bought it last June, and it's been a great little beast. Built like a tank, really solid to the ground. Passing transports on the 401 don't cause a twitch. Probably could get something with better fuel economy, but can't beat the price!

I've owned a Nissan Sentra and a Pontiac 6000 wagon in the past that were just great wheels; never let me down. If you're looking for something larger, we really loved the Ford Windstar we had before the Kia, but, as a daily commuter, it was just too thirsty.

Have fun researching!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Should of added this to earlier post, but I only remembered just now.

One good car-research site is: 
http://www.edmunds.com/

Lots of information, if a little US-centric. For a Canadian perspective (with somewhat less info), try this one:
http://www.canadiandriver.com/

Both sites do independant research and reviews.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

cars i've owned:

1968 VW Beetle
1975 VW Westfalia Camper (Fuel Injected)
1973 VW Bus (dual carbs to replace engine in above)
1982 VW Rabbit L
1984 VW Jetta Diesel

all great and all a pain in the arse for various reasons. 

currently driving:
1974 CCM Caprice Bicycle VG Condition
TTC

my dad drives a 1983 Mercedes 300 Turbo Diesel...now that's a great car.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This site, belonging to the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, provides very good crashworthiness info, if you're interested...


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

2003 Ford Taurus LX. Don't drive it much these days as I live close enough to work to walk.

But when I do it's a nice drive.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmmm sport is relative question.  

Long distance comfort box that can surprise a few "sport types" when empty.
Windstar 2000 - my 4th and every one better.

Comfort on a 24 hrs straight - 8-900km range.

Huge cargo and decent seats tho the Freestar is better on the seating set up. Very reliable.

My next car likely a Hybrid or the Jetta TDI wagon.


----------



## appleninja (Nov 6, 2003)

I currently drive a 2002 Mazda Protege 5. Hatch's are seriously the way to go; practical and look good. If you are looking for relatively unbiased info on which cars are the best overall in certain categories, pick up a copy of Consumer Reports. I saw their recent 2004 car preview edition out and it is well worth the money. They rate current models and show multi year reliability reports as well.


----------



## joepataydis (Jan 19, 2004)

I own,

84 Mercedes 190D
85 Porsche 944


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I currently cruise around town in a 52 Window Coupe. It's not much to look at, but I don't have to pay for much gas!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

1) A really cool jet black Chevy Silverado short box pickup. It has every concievable option along with a snortin small block V8 and dual exhaust. People are always wanting to buy it off me.

2) An ultra-rare jet black 1971 Monte Carlo Supersport. It has a smokin fast 454 big-block and will surgically remove the doors from any five liter Mustang ever built. While shaking the ground and setting off car alarms all over the place. According to the Monte club in the USA...mine is the very last Canadian made 1971 SS454 in existence (they only made about 180 of em).

Not selling that one...ever.

3) 1999 GMC T-6500 5-ton truck. It has power windows, AC, AM/FM stereo and all the creature comforts. Even a small sleeper space for those long ferry trips. It is powered by a 440 cu in Caterpillar diesel, turbocharged and intercooled. Despite it's huge size, it uses very little fuel and it's emmissions are less than most very small cars. Gotta love those modern computer controlled diesels!

Recently sold my 1967 Camaro RS 327 4spd. All original condition...right down to the paint. 

There's a couple of others, but they're not running right now.

Anyone want to start up a thread on yachts?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macnutt says


> Anyone want to start up a thread on yachts?


You mean beside the "Land Yachts" you have described.

I only owned one vehicle that had a V8 engine a 9 passenger Chev Wagon some what like the “Vista Cruiser” on “That 70’s Show”. 

From the early 70’s I owned a VW bug, ChevyII, MGB, the first deposable car - the Vega, after one owner through it away, a half ton truck a Honda Civic, a “magic wagon” mini van.

All of our vehicles had 4 or 6 cylinder engines. 

I bought the Chev Wagon used when I owned the half ton that I bought new in 1979. From that time until January 1982 my family went from my wife and me to a family of 5 thanks to the birth of our daughter in 1980 and then the twins 17 months later.

Needless to say we couldn’t fit 2 adults and three infants with baby seats in to the only seat in the truck. The “wagon” was more of a panic purchase - ruined my anti V8 record. I still regret buying that “V8 wagon”.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

V8's and rear wheel drive are wonderful!  

They are making a BIG comeback right now. Check the latest issue of Car and Driver. Or any other car mag, for that matter.

Also...regular car sales (mostly front-drive four bangers and V6's) have been sinking like a rock for more than a decade. Pickup trucks (all rear-wheel drive and mostly V8's) have been selling like hotcakes for more than fifteen years.

And you know what is the very best thing about them?

They hold their value!  

Front wheel drive cars are worthless after ten or fifteen years. Nobody wants em. You usually have to PAY to drop them off at the local "Pick your Part" once you're done with them.

Don't belive me? Then I invite you to visit your local auto wrecker and have a look at the rows and rows and rows of front-drive cars that have not a single part removed from them.

Then go find the rear wheel drive cars. Have a look for yourself how picked over they are. Most of them look like the stripped carcass of an animal that had wandered into pirahna infested waters.

What does that tell you?

It should tell you that there are a whole lot of people out there who are trying to keep their rear-wheel drive cars running. And a whole LOT of people who consider their front-drive cars to be "disposable" and not worth fixing.

That's about right.  

It's also part of the reason that GM and Chrysler are switching all of their more expensive models over to rear wheel drive. Ford has always maintained rear wheel drive for their high-end cars.

Mercedes, BMW and Porsche (and Jaguar and Rolls Royce and Maserati and Lamborghini et al) have NEVER produced a SINGLE front-drive car. EVER! Not even one.

What does THAT tell you?

What it tells me is what I have always known. Front drive is cheap to build and totally worthless when it's a few years old. Rear drive (or all wheel drive) is special and sought after at any age. Especially if it's attached to a nice body and a desireable model.

My last nine cars and two pickup trucks have all been V8 rear-drive vehicles. All sold for way more than I paid for them, many years previous. After giving me many years of trouble-free service.

I have had the great fortune to own several late sixties GTO's. I sold each of them for more than TWICE what I paid for them, initially.

What I paid for them was far less than the price of a new mid-level Honda or Toyota, at the time. Just in case you were wondering.

I bought a 1966 Corvette 427 4spd in 1980, for six grand (that car was 14 years old at the time, and six grand was more than it cost new!). I sold it a few weeks later for double that. The subsequent owner sold it in 1991 for 37 THOUSAND DOLLARS. 

It's now worth about sixty grand.

I've bought all sorts of rear drive cars over the years. Mostly musclecars. I've always made big money on them when I sold them...while having a really cool car to drive in the meantime. I doubled my money on virtually all of them, usually after driving them for five years or so. I made MORE than double on some of them.

Many of my friends bought new or slightly used Toyotas and Hondas during the very same period. They all lost most of their investment while "getting really good mileage". Arf arf arf.

What did I do with all of those tens of thousands of dollars in profit?

I bought a classic motor yacht.

A rather big one. A Chris Craft Constellation from the early sixties. 

It''s a classic.

Powered by a pair of Chevy V8's. It has three staterooms and two bathrooms (called 'heads"). It has a living room (main salon) as big as the one in your house. Bigger by a long shot than the living room in any condo I've seen recently. Two showers, a full kitchen and every creature comfort you can imagine. It's made of phillipine mahogany, throughout. Nobody makes yachts like this any more.

And I figure to double my money on it, if I ever sell it.

And...when you think about it...it didn't cost me a cent. As a matter of fact...I had money left over!   

I moved out and have lived on my own since I was seventeen. I had five bucks in my pocket and a motorcycle when I left home.

That was it.

My folks were both long-term union workers and there was no inheritance. (They're both still alive, anyway) 

Of course, when I first got a job, I guess I _COULDA_ bought a Toyota. Or a Honda...or...or...

And "got REALLY GOOD gas mileage!"...

Sure glad I didn't.  

I wouldn't have had all those cool cars or the money to buy a really cool yacht with the profit from selling all those really cool cars.

People just _LINE UP_ to buy those things. They are all trying to out-bid each other cause they want the car so bad! Sometimes you end up with wayyy more than the asking price. Which is already MUCH more than you paid for it a few years back.,

Remember that, the next time you are trying to flog your used Honda four door....and the salesman is telling you that it is worth about HALF what you paid for it new. (depreciation, dontcha know!)

Me? I'll be basking on my yacht. The one that I didn't have to divert one cent of my regular income to buy.

And, guess what? I've STILL got a couple of cool cars laying around! But not a Toyota or Honda in sight. 

[ January 21, 2004, 03:02 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

BigDL Stated:



> You mean beside the "Land Yachts" you have described.
> 
> I only owned one vehicle that had a V8 engine a 9 passenger Chev Wagon some what like the “Vista Cruiser” on “That 70’s Show”.


When I had my '79 Buick Estate Wagon (17ft long, 6ft wide and just shy of 2t), I went through about a tank of gas every week and it was a 80L tank.









The joke was that I got 9mpg going downhill in neutral with a tailwind









I really miss those big V8's though... they were real torque monsters and REAL EASY to work on (gawd I miss carberators). Oh,well, financially speaking, I am glad that I drive a little four banger now, eventhough it sounds like a lawn mower on steroids on the highway...  

MrVermin

**Now if you want to talk about Real Yachts, then I have a Ticon 30, 30ft sailboat out of Scarborough Bluffs Yacht Club..... **


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

So, I found my shovel today, and I am digging up a really old thread. From the looks of it people I think were missing the point of the current vehicles.


Suzuki/Swift/1999 - manual

Great on gas, and pretty decent to drive, handles great in the winter and keeps the speeding tickets down  .

I have driven a F150, Grandprix, Geo Metro


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Since the thread was relieved...

2005 Mazda3 Sport.  (Manual transmission.)

Love it...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Holy recharged battery Batman, that old thread of mine is five years old next month.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Holy recharged battery Batman, that old thread of mine is five years old next month.


Has it been time well spent?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So, what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

1967 Chev Bel Air
1979 LTD II
1972 Chev Caprice
1984 Chev Caprice
1991 Bonneville
1995 Bonneville
2004 Bonneville GXP

SINC, I agree with you on the Bonnevilles! I also loved that 1972 Chev.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> So, what has that got to do with anything?


Defensive much?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> Defensive much?


Nothing better to do eh?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

1999 Jeep Cherokee 4dr, 4wd.

A solid, dependable gas guzzler. Although now that it's approaching its 10th birthday, it's on the cusp of having many things to fix. Sad because they don't make this any longer and it's my Jeep...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> Nothing better to do eh?


Lots of things actually. That comment is but one of them.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

2002 Hyundai Santa Fe GLS
1972 Austin Mini
1989 Austin Mini30

I have also owned a 2002 Hyundai Accent GSi, 2000 Ford Focus ZX3 and a 1991 Honda Civic SE.

Laterz


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Gas Guzzler? ... no way ....*



mrjimmy said:


> 1999 Jeep Cherokee 4dr, 4wd.
> 
> A solid, dependable gas guzzler. Although now that it's approaching its 10th birthday, it's on the cusp of having many things to fix. Sad because they don't make this any longer and it's my Jeep...


My old girl is a mere 20 years old.
Just passed 77,777 on the clock two months ago!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Still have the 2003 Kia Spectra GSX I mentioned earlier in this thread's life, and it's still going strong. I've been very pleased with it. 

About two and a half years ago, we bought a '92 Mazda B2200 pickup. I'd been wanting a truck for years, and my domestic goddess finally okay'd it. Within 48 hours of buying it, she was delighted asking "how did we get along without a pickup all these years?" It had over 234,000 km on the odometer when we got it, and I hauled garbage to the dump, many loads of gravel/mulch/soil/anything oversized or heavy, to and from home. It was a great proof-of-concept for us to prove out that we'd find it useful, but at the end of August, the clutch started slipping. No biggie, then the tranny started making a strange whining sound.  

Oh, oh. Then the exhaust manifold cracked.  

Well, we discussed it, and decided that a replacement was due. After about 3 weeks looking, I found a nice 2000 Dodge Dakota, with the extended cab (a must) and loaded with a whole bunch of extras (power windows, cruise control, a/c, remote start, 6 CD changer) that I wasn't looking for, but, hey, the price was right. And I got $500 for the Mazda!  

So far (about a month) I like the Dakota. Yes it is more thirsty than the Mazda (3.9 litre engine v. 2.2 litre engine) but not unacceptably so, and it is very comfortable and can haul a good load. I had been looking at more compact trucks, so this one is a bit bigger than I planned, but everything works as advertised, and I got a very fair deal, so we're all happy! Best of all, it's an automatic, so my daughter will be able to drive it when she comes home from school. Her legs were too short to properly shift the Mazda, but she tried hard!

I think we're set for vehicles for the next 3 to 4 years, I hope!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Susuki / Grand Vitara Limited / 2001
> Windstar / LX / 2001
> Ford / Triple E / 1990
> Buick / Riviera / 1980
> ...


Still have:

Susuki / Grand Vitara Limited / 2001
Windstar / LX / 2001
Meteor / Deluxe Coupe / 1949

1980 Buick Riviera caught fire and burned to a crisp. (A shame as it only had 23,000 km on it.)

Sold the 1990 Triple E Class C motor home. 

Sold the 1970 Monte Carlo.

Bought 2005 Triple E Class A motor home new in Feb. '05.

Anyone wanna buy a highly customized show winning 1949 Meteor?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

imobile said:


> My old girl is a mere 20 years old.
> Just passed 77,777 on the clock two months ago!


20 years. Congrats!

I say 'way' to gas guzzler. A 70L tank gets me basically 450 km city and 600 km highway. Fairly constant through tune ups and tires.

I'm starting to get a bit of rust showing at the bottoms of the doors as well as some weird spots on the roof. I think with gas as low as it is I may put some $$$ into it and have the work done. It has about 160,000 km on it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My '49 Meteor has 24,300 original miles on it and is now 60 years old since sold in the fall of '48.

That's an average of 405 miles or 640 km per year travelled since new.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> 20 years. Congrats!
> 
> I say 'way' to gas guzzler. A 70L tank gets me basically 450 km city and 600 km highway. Fairly constant through tune ups and tires.
> 
> I'm starting to get a bit of rust showing at the bottoms of the doors as well as some weird spots on the roof. I think with gas as low as it is I may put some $$$ into it and have the work done. It has about 160,000 km on it.


My 39L tank gets me only between 650-750km


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

ertman said:


> My 39L tank gets me only between 650-750km


Yes but you drive a Swift .


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

Generally driving around in a '55 Chevy pickup truck for by business.

This week having fun with my mechanic's K-car while he's got the truck in for service. I'm enjoying the ease of driving and low fuel consumption of this modern car. Still looking forward to getting the truck back!


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

My money goes to my supersport bike. So, bike season, I drive only my 2008 Honda CBR600RR Special Edition. Winter, I drive a 4 door Pontiac Sunfire (mint condition). Once the bike is paid off, I will get a truck, brand new.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Geez this is almost as bad as 'how many computers do you own'...  

72 Datsun 1200
75 Toyota Corona SR5 
76 Toyota Celica hatchback
77 Ford Thunderbird (still own)
77 Jeep CJ5 V8 3 spd
82 Mazda GLC 'Sport'
82 Datsun 4x4 pickup
84 Nissan King Cab 4x4 pickup
86 Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe (still own)
86 Jeep CJ7 (still own)
91 Ford Explorer
99 Saturn SL1 (still own)
99 Saturn SL2 (still own)
00 Saturn SL2 (daily driver)
05 Grand Caravan (still own)

and a smattering of motorcycles through the years....


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Yes but you drive a Swift .


uh huh.... so?


----------



## JTTech (Dec 11, 2008)

Honda Accord or a Toyota Camry - they both last forever and they are cheap to repair. well...in comparison to some cars at least!


----------



## EricStenberg (Jul 26, 2008)

2008 Nissan Altima Coupe 2.5S, Black w/black interior & black tint
- A bit of custom work done to it so far (well...almost every aftermarket part that's available for it, actually!)

Going to be getting a new FJ Cruiser when the lady and I begin replicating...in a few years...


----------



## shawrules34 (Dec 13, 2008)

My horrible Nissan X-Trail with falling breaks and seat-belts that don't work and my so-so Chrysler Pacifica. and holy **** what just happened outside? Gosh darn drunk driving teens.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*My wheels of 40, 10 and now!*



JTTech said:


> Honda Accord or a Toyota Camry - they both last forever and they are cheap to repair. well...in comparison to some cars at least!


A bit of nostalgia ~
My wheels of forty four years ago...on Mt Lindsay Hwy on NSW/Queenslad border. ( now that WAS a road!)
A 1937 Ford V8 ...
Then Twelve years ago in Nevada
1994 Freightliner heading South on Hwy 83 south of Ely
Today
A sweet 1988 but not so green 5.6 litres.....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Marie and I have traded in our 2008 Corolla for a 2007 Mazda 5 GT. It's a mini-minivan (Yah Mazda, sure it's a "Multi Activity Vehicle"). We're expecting in June and needed the versatility of a hatchback, and this particular car was everything we wanted -- versatile, comfortable, sporty, compact (the 5 has roughly the same footprint as the Corolla), fun to drive, 5 speed manual transmission (we're not ready to drive a slushbox yet!)
































































I took a cruise on Dewdney Trunk Road yesterday with all its twists and turns and the 5 just took it all with no complaints. The sport tuned fully independent suspension is very comfortable yet just hugs the road on turns although a front strut bar and rear sway bar would really help reduce the body roll with the tall narrow body. The throttle is DBW unfortunately but it is surprisingly responsive, heel-toe manouevers are just so much easier, and the short shifter is just absolutely made for quick, precise shifts. The 2.3L engine does get bogged down a bit at low RPMs (the 5 does weigh 3400 lbs) but it remains quiet up to 3500RPM and is rev happy and sounds awesome beyond 3500RPM. Yah there's no doubt the 5 looks like a minivan, it certainly has the practicality and versatility of one, but it really doesn't drive like any other minivan. It's fun to drive when pushed, it's comfortable to drive when not, and overall we're very happy with the car.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

shawrules34 said:


> My horrible Nissan X-Trail with falling breaks and seat-belts that don't work and my so-so Chrysler Pacifica. and holy **** what just happened outside? Gosh darn drunk driving teens.


Seriously? I wanted the X-Trail at one point. I thought it was a good car. Hearing this and reports of the 01-03 Altimas having their ceramic catalytic converters spontaneously fail, break to pieces, then get sucked in to the engine damaging it... Nissan's been having some issues lately haven't they?


----------



## bitshiftr (Nov 27, 2008)

2007 Chevrolet Cobalt SS. While I'm young, right?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A 2004 Echo which we will have owned for five years this August, but which still has under 25,000 km.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> A 2004 Echo which we will have owned for five years this August, but which still has under 25,000 km.


Do you remember which side your fuel door is on?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83 said:


> Do you remember which side your fuel door is on?


Yes, the driver's side ........................ I think. :lmao:

Actually, we are considering selling this car to my son and getting one last car. We looked at a Mazda 5, since we need something that can hold 7 doxies.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm currently?

77 Thunderbird
86 Thunderbird
86 Jeep CJ-7
99 Saturn SL-1
99 Saturn SL-2
00 Saturn SL-2
05 Grand Caravan

I've owned a few Datsuns, Nissans, a Mazda, several Fords, a Celica, and Jeeps.

I like the Saturns, nothing fancy, body panels do not rust, parts are cheap they are 
easy to work on which helps keep costs down and the dealer service department is great. 

K


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 -- congrats on the purchase!  The Mazda5 doesn't technically have a short shifter, however. If you installed a real classified short shifter, the difference would be very noticeable in the length of the shifter throws. The '5 looks like it's in great condition. Great buy, great car.

Shameless plug for the '3: ..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We had a Mazda MPV for 4 years and put only 9800km on it before we traded it in on the Echo.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

2007 Jeep JK Wrangler


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> dona83 -- congrats on the purchase!  The Mazda5 doesn't technically have a short shifter, however. If you installed a real classified short shifter, the difference would be very noticeable in the length of the shifter throws. The '5 looks like it's in great condition. Great buy, great car.
> 
> Shameless plug for the '3: ..


That's a nice colour Lars. Will you get the new 2010 Mazda3? It looks sharp. I dare say, nicer than the 6!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Still got my 1949 Meteor too:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A real classic, Sinc. What might its original color have been?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> That's a nice colour Lars. Will you get the new 2010 Mazda3? It looks sharp. I dare say, nicer than the 6!


Thanks. I will likely get a post-2010 '3 model, but not just yet. My current car is fine for another 1-2 years still. The 2010 '3 design will stay relatively the same for at least another 4-5 years if I had to speculate. (The previous design went from 2004-2009 under the same design.)


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

2001 & 2005 Toyota Prius. My sport involves driving efficiently with greatly reduced emissions. The computer energy flow and consumption screens make it feel like I'm driving a Mac. They are also very Mac-like because they are so reliable, fun to drive and require much less maintenance than a PC, uh, I mean regular car.

I would never purchase a 'regular' car again...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm still hauling around in my 2002 Hyundai Santa Fe and loving it but now that the weather has come around it's time to pull the Austin Mini out of the garage.

Laterz


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

2007 Ford Escape. Love it


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here's my El Cheapo....*



Dr.G. said:


> A real classic, Sinc. What might its original color have been?


Underpowered 560 SEL, green with small footprint....

Was $12,700 with 62,280 k on the clock in January 2006!
Dash pic taken Sept 2008 ...at 100 k or thereabouts! **
As new!


**
Do not copy, professional stunt Mac driver!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lars said:


> dona83 -- congrats on the purchase!  The Mazda5 doesn't technically have a short shifter, however. If you installed a real classified short shifter, the difference would be very noticeable in the length of the shifter throws. The '5 looks like it's in great condition. Great buy, great car.
> 
> Shameless plug for the '3: ..


Thanks.  Well the shifter is very nice regardless, I could actually do some quick shifts if needed, I've ground gears a few times in the Corolla when attempting some quick shifts  (shhhh), Marie's not quite used to the Mazda clutch (it's not as effortless as the Corolla especially in heavy traffic) but agrees the shifter is so much better. I'm probably not going to do much modding on the 5, although I somehow want to try autocrossing in the 5 lol. Thanks though, we really love the car so far! 

Nice 3!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"GM to pull the plug on Pontiac -- The brand credited with originating the muscle car will no longer be part of GM's future, according to a source."

GM to pull the plug on Pontiac car brand - Apr. 24, 2009


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

I drive a 2005 Pontiac Grand Prix. Love it 


Dr.G Congrats on post 40,000!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacGenius24 said:


> Dr.G Congrats on post 40,000!


Thank you, MacG. Strange, but I never owned a car long enough to get to 40,000km or miles. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

*Not mine...I wish*

I just got back from my parents for dinner and they just picked up their new Honda Insight Hybrid today from the dealership. I took it for a spin, and it was a blast. So futuristic inside. I have a Honda Civic, I am happy, but in 5 years or so, I will be hopefully getting a fully electric.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am waiting to see the 2010 Toyota Prius when it comes out this summer. We shall see. 

That Honda Insight is one good looking car.


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> I am waiting to see the 2010 Toyota Prius when it comes out this summer. We shall see.
> 
> That Honda Insight is one good looking car.


I was lucky to be one of the first to test drive one of the two 2010 Prius' currently in Canada last Wednesday at Toyota HQ in Toronto for Earth Day - absolutely amazing feat of engineering. 

Canadian prices have not been released yet but the US prices for the 2010 are slightly lower than the 2009. The Insight is also nice but Toyota invests more in lower emissions to produce a cleaner car - the Prius continues to get my vote. 

It has 3 modes - Eco, Power and EV - I found the eco mode plenty powerful enough but there was a real power boost when you press the button if you need it. EV gets you 2 to 3 kms on electric alone. The 2010 has 20% more power over the previous model and 7% better fuel efficiency.

The new solar roof is also nice (optional) - it powers the air conditioner so your car is cool/warm before you get in - no more idling in winter to warm it up and no more burning legs in summer...!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

His 'n hers.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmmm where to start, I have had many many cars, many many macs and many many Girlfriends! is this a pattern or what?

My first car was a 1977 Plymouth Arrow that I rolled after hitting a snow bank!
It was okay for a first car.
I have had two 90 Toyota 4runners SR5's and love these still.

I had a 84 Toyota 4x4 Diesel Xtra cab. 

92 Toyota Paseo

73 Chevy Caprice Classic 2 door hardtop.....CHEECH AND CHONG baby

88 Buick regal

92 Accord (still have 342000 KM's)

96 Odyessy (still have 212000)

90 Toyota Tercel 20th anniversay edition ( gutless)

88 Pontiac Sunbird GT Turbo (Fun little car)

95 Windstar

84 Bronco (fun little unit for 4x4ing)

96 Sunfire

86 Ford F150 supercab longbox with 351 (performance card) this truck went good!

82 Ford F100 (straight six)

66 Pontiac Grande Parisiene 2door Hardtop

79 Toyota Celica coupe 

80 Toyota Celica Coupe

82 Toyota Supra (my Favorite car that got bagged hard (I paid $700.00 for it in 1992!)

I think thats it!

I loved the older Toyotas, easy to fix, fun to drive and hardly ever had issues


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

jef said:


> I was lucky to be one of the first to test drive one of the two 2010 Prius' currently in Canada last Wednesday at Toyota HQ in Toronto for Earth Day - absolutely amazing feat of engineering.
> 
> Canadian prices have not been released yet but the US prices for the 2010 are slightly lower than the 2009. The Insight is also nice but Toyota invests more in lower emissions to produce a cleaner car - the Prius continues to get my vote.
> 
> ...


In terms of pure technology, the Prius gets everyones' votes. However, the Prius is substantially more expensive than the Insight. It makes it much more accessible, something that I fully support.

What is better, 10,000 Prii (plural of Prius?) or 50,000 Insights? In these terms, the answer is obvious of course. 

I do understand your point though.

Cheers.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Marie and I have traded in our 2008 Corolla for a 2007 Mazda 5 GT.


This looks like a great choice! Excellent space utilization, combined with decent driving dynamics and economy - I'm surprised you don't see more of these things around. There is nothing "mini" about most modern minivans, and I think most families could fit in one of these things instead.

I've never driven a Mazda5, but I did rent a Vauxhall Meriva (Opel Meriva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) a while back, and it had plenty of space for four people and their stuff. The Meriva had a couple of blind spots (the thick A pillar for example), but the space utilization was amazing for such a small vehicle.

I don't see why this class of vehicle isn't more popular here, it makes a lot more sense than a small CUV for many motorists.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I should check out the Honda Insight as well as the Toyota Prius.


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

imactheknife said:


> hmmmm where to start, I have had many many cars, many many macs and many many Girlfriends! is this a pattern or what?
> 
> My first car was a 1977 Plymouth Arrow that I rolled after hitting a snow bank!
> It was okay for a first car.
> ...


Those Accords were built to last! My dad bought one in the spring of 91' I think, and it has 133km on it and runs well today


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

My family loves Toyotas and Hondas. 

My Dad used to only buy North American brands and used his vehicles for work - field vehicles, going down icy, snowy, muddy, gravelly, etc etc roads. Up to their wheel wells in mud frequently - getting roughly towed out by cats, etc. He verbally trashed import vehicles stating that he would NEVER, EVER buy one....He would easily put 100K+ on this vehicles in no time. Due to extreme wear and tear he would have to replace them often. 

One of my first cars was a Honda Prelude. My Dad gave me static for not buying a NA car. I drove it for 11 years. Never left me stranded once. Then I gave it to my little sister who drove it for another 3+ years...It never left her stranded either. Then I passed it on to my Dad who said he had some neighbor kids looking for a good used vehicle. They drove it for many years after that. 

Perhaps having witnessed my import vehicle experience, one year he broke his buying pattern and bought a Toyota 4-Runner. He grumbled at the extra cost, but wanted to give it a try. It took a royal Sh*t kickin daily and kept running with hardly any repair and maintenance required compared to his usual rides. He was amazed that he didn't have to replace it at the usual time either. Pretty soon he was a "believer" and never bought anything else for the rest of his life. His disdain turned into extreme admiration and respect - his vehicles were always "named" JC...short for Japanese Cadillac. 

We currently have two 2003 Hondas - a Pilot and an Accord. Plan to keep them for at least another 4-5 years. 

The worst vehicle I have ever had the misfortune of owning was a Jeep ...did you know that you could wear out your welcome with AMA/AAA? I almost did with the amount of times I was calling them to rescue me. When they told me I had ONE more time that I could call them for the remainder of the current year (and it was May I think) , before they would suspend my membership, I knew it was time to get a different vehicle.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Just a little WHEEL food for thought ...*

I've driven em all from 36 and 37 Fords, to early Beetles thru the deep mud to Lightning Ridge in flooding rains ( took 3 hours drive 35 miles as wheel arches kept clogging up) to Ford CLT 9000's to Freightliner FLD120's ...love my current 'old' wheels
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20436-what-car-do-you-sport-7.html#post816262

And for interest have a look at these videos ...
Food for thought?
Jalopnik - IIHS Small Car Test: Three Gruesome Slow-Motion Crash Videos - small car crash tests

Technology Review: Blogs: Potential Energy: Laws of Physics Persist: In Crashes, Big Cars Win


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

well lets see:
1989 Honda Civic - 350,000km when I sold it
1988 Toyota Camry - 325,000km when the body rusted away on it
1995 Toyota Camry - 346,000km to date and still going strong.

Can't ever see myself in a domestic


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

'08 Toyota Yaris.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

KC4 - sounds like the father of a good friend of mine. Too funny. Except he _still_ isn't convinced that imports are even worthy of consideration.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2007 Mazda 3 Sport - love my car!


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

KC4 said:


> He verbally trashed import vehicles stating that he would NEVER, EVER buy one...





Lars said:


> KC4 - sounds like the father of a good friend of mine. Too funny. Except he _still_ isn't convinced that imports are even worthy of consideration.


If you switch "import" for "domestic" in the above quotes they sound like something that many on this board would come up with. While it's fine to choose a vehicle based solely on brand preference, the most rational approach would be to consider each make an model on its own merits, and choose the one that best meets your needs.

There are some good domestic products, and some [email protected] imports.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

TTC Metropass


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

We have three anti-green cars. Not that I have a problem with green cars, it's just not what we drive. My wife drives a 2006 Chrysler Pacifica - not bad, not great - lots of room inside, incredible highway car, averages about 16 mpg. I still have my two Audis. 2007 S4 Avant which is Audi's way of saying wagon. Pretty small but great trunk/wagon space, 340 HP and bad mileage - averages about 15 mpg, sounds pretty amazng though. 2008 RS4 - Same car essentially except not a wagon and has 420 HP - horrifying mileage - I average around 12 mpg, but it sounds even better than the S4. Guess I'm still a sucker for the V8 rumble.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
The oil companies love you, for sure. But I think your MPG calculations are either incorrect, or your cars are malfunctioning (or you are getting siphoned). Not that a Pacifica gets great mileage, but I would get 22-24 MPG in my 84 Buick, and 20-22 MPG in the Ford F-150, in mixed City/Highway. I think 24-26 MPG for a Pacifica would be more realistic...


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> The oil companies love you, for sure. But I think your MPG calculations are either incorrect, or your cars are malfunctioning (or you are getting siphoned). Not that a Pacifica gets great mileage, but I would get 22-24 MPG in my 84 Buick, and 20-22 MPG in the Ford F-150, in mixed City/Highway. I think 24-26 MPG for a Pacifica would be more realistic...


It's possible but I don't question my iPhone's math.  Actually I just looked and the Pacifica's EPA rating is 17 mpg for city driving. Considering my wife has a heavy foot, I'd say we're lucky to get what we're getting since she's in bumper to bumper traffic all the time. We do drive to Calgary at least once a month, and we're lucky to see 22 mpg cruising on the highway. And the Audis, well they weren't built to be fuel misers, that's for sure. But either way, we're not getting siphoned and all of our vehicles are kept in perfect running order.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
EPA is an American measurement - your actual rating is 22 MPG when it comes to real measurements in Imperial, rather than that cockamamie American 1/5 less gallon garbage.

To do your own calculation, MGP = 2.82 * Litres / Kilometers, which will give proper Canadian numbers. If you are too far away from the estimate, then it may be time to take the car to a mechanic and make sure thecar is actually running correctly, because really, a Pacifica should get better mileage than a 20 year old truck that has an open box. But then, the real MPG is more like it, and could be optimized further by smoothing the driving and avoiding jack rabbit starts at lights, and letting the car coast to a stop, rather than jamming the brakes on at the last second.

Mileage may also suffer with underinflated tires - and this rating is a real problem on SUVs because what the manufacturer wants and what the tire makers want are sometimes in different ballparks, one just has to remember all of the problems Ford caused their drivers with incorrect tire pressures on their Exploders...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks Evan...I'm now going to Costco to buy new Michelins*



EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> EPA is an American measurement - your actual rating is 22 MPG when it comes to real measurements in Imperial, rather than that cockamamie American 1/5 less gallon garbage.
> 
> To do your own calculation, MGP = 2.82 * Litres / Kilometers, which will give proper Canadian numbers. If you are too far away from the estimate, then it may be time to take the car to a mechanic and make sure thecar is actually running correctly, because really, a Pacifica should get better mileage than a 20 year old truck that has an open box. But then, the real MPG is more like it, and could be optimized further by smoothing the driving and avoiding jack rabbit starts at lights, and letting the car coast to a stop, rather than jamming the brakes on at the last second.
> ...



"A landmark decision was handed down today by a jury in the 117th District Court, Cause No. 03-3353-B, Rose Marie Munoz vs. Ford Motor Company, et al, Nueces County, Texas. More than $29 million dollars was awarded to Rose Munoz, a 22-year-old woman who was rendered an incomplete quadriplegic as a result of product defects in the Ford-designed Explorer, sold as a Mazda Navajo, and the Firestone tire on the vehicle.

Plaintiffs' counsel, Roger S. Braugh, Jr. and Jason P. Hoelscher of Sico, White & Braugh, L.L.P., proved through documentary evidence and Ford corporate representative testimony that the subject Ford Explorer/Mazda Navajo and left rear Firestone tire that suffered a tread separation were defective and unreasonably dangerous as designed. The jury considered evidence regarding the defective handling and stability characteristics of the Ford Explorer/Mazda Navajo. Based on extensive data presented in this trial, the phenomenon known as rear axle "skate" is an inherent problem in the Ford Explorer vehicle, which leads to the driver's inability to properly control the vehicle upon tire de-tread.

This is the first case in the nation to be tried against a vehicle manufacturer for failure to warn about the hidden dangers of aged tires. The jury found Ford Motor Company and Mazda responsible for failing to warn regarding the hazards of aging tires, a problem that weakens a tire internally with no visible indications to owners. According to automotive owner manuals from Audi, Volkswagon and other European manufacturers, the automotive industry has been aware of the tire aging problem since the late 1980s, but has largely failed to provide consumer information on the topic. In this case, the vehicle in which Rose Munoz was traveling was using an original spare tire sold with the vehicle by Ford/Mazda that was ten years old at the time of the accident. Experts testified that the decomposition of the aging tire, along with the Explorer's handling problems, caused the accident and Rose's injuries. Furthermore, the jury considered Ford Motor Company's unique role in designing and developing the recalled Firestone ATX and Wilderness tires."

Landmark Case Decision Issued: Ford Motor Company To Pay Plaintiff $29 Million for Tire Failure on Ford Explorer

The old Explorers exhibited lousy 'handling'. Saw many on their roofs winter and summer whilst running up and down to California!

And not only my biased observation ..
Firestone: Attention shifts from Firestone to Ford Explorer


Tire Safety


DaimlerChrysler’s warning was more blunt:
“Tires and spare tire should be replaced after six years, regardless of the remaining tread… Failure to follow this warning can result in sudden tire failure. You could lose control and have an accident resulting in serious injury or death.”
DaimlerChrysler’s addition of the six year recommendation to its 2006 owner’s manuals is thought to be based on work from its Mercedes-Benz research division done in the late 1990s. Mercedes considered the elimination of spare tires from its vehicles because of the risks associated with a tire that is rarely used.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> EPA is an American measurement - your actual rating is 22 MPG when it comes to real measurements in Imperial, rather than that cockamamie American 1/5 less gallon garbage.
> 
> To do your own calculation, MGP = 2.82 * Litres / Kilometers, which will give proper Canadian numbers. If you are too far away from the estimate, then it may be time to take the car to a mechanic and make sure thecar is actually running correctly, because really, a Pacifica should get better mileage than a 20 year old truck that has an open box. But then, the real MPG is more like it, and could be optimized further by smoothing the driving and avoiding jack rabbit starts at lights, and letting the car coast to a stop, rather than jamming the brakes on at the last second.
> ...


I feel like I'm arguing against my own facts here. It might be a never-ending conversation, but I was so intrigued that I went outside and checked the electronic readings on the cars as well, just in case they were way different from what I've been calculating on my iPhone using the app "AccuFuel" since about October 2008. 

I think they are correct - the Pacifica indicated that the average mileage is 15 L/100 km. So I went to a converter online, in case I can't get the math right - it said US MPG is 16 and imperial MPG is 18.8. So, by that rationale, pending on which MPG happens to be right, we might be maxing out at 18.8 mpg, with mainly city driving. 

The EPA rating is done by a US agency, yes, and it's commonly regarded as highly conservative, meaning most people find they do not achieve EPA ratings while driving normally. So like I said, we are hitting 16 mpg in mostly city driving, and that's like the same units that the EPA rates cars with - since they typically rate cars conservatively, I'd say we're doing just fine.

Although it appears you know much more about cars and driving than I do, I do know our vehicles are in excellent repair and are actually considered "overmaintained" by the dealerships that service them. So as far as that goes, I think we're solid. I'm pretty sure we're not very economical drivers and that's all there's to it. Either way, it's been an informative discussion!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Thinking back over some of the cars we had growing up and later mine.

74 Plymouth Gran Fury - 13 years and 200 000 + miles (not Km!)

(80?) Ford LTD 2 door - mint green!

82 Plymouth Reliant- We found out we knew the person that ended up with it after we traded it in and they had it till 89/90.

85 Dodge Caravan - at least 10 years and over 200 000 Km's

90 Eagle Premier - that was a lemon...

94 Dodge Caravan 

97 Neon - it died an early death from the notorious head gasket problem (but we did lease a few other Neons between myself and my parents that didn't)

98 Jeep Cherokee - Gave it to my sister in '04 with around 240 K on it. Still going strong.

2000 Neon - bought it used and put close to 100K on that thing in less than 2 years.

2006 Dodge Magnum R/T -Lease is almost up  and I am not sure what is next.


----------



## ged (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had quite a few cars over the years but the one I liked the best was a '59 Buick Electra. It was like riding on a cloud. Didn't pass many gas stations, though.

I am now driving an '05 smart passion cabrio diesel. Best little car I have ever had for city driving and more comfortable than you would think. Plenty of room for the two of us and room for groceries in the back. I'm hoping to get many more years out of it as I only have just over 40K on it.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

ZRXer said:


> I think they are correct - the Pacifica indicated that the average mileage is 15 L/100 km. So I went to a converter online, in case I can't get the math right - it said US MPG is 16 and imperial MPG is 18.8. So, by that rationale, pending on which MPG happens to be right, we might be maxing out at 18.8 mpg, with mainly city driving.


That is quite a low reading - efficienty has really tanked, considering that all things put together, a modern fuel injected Pacifica should get better mileage than my old shovel-nosed tanklike Buick with all of it's vacuum controls, lack of computer, and the old Rochester QuadraJet, which used to get, in real numbers, 22 in the city and up to 30 on the highway.

But then, they had a bit on the radio about the fact that in the quest for even lower smog numbers, fuel efficiencies have been impaired. Now the dude was talking about big trucks that have soot problems, but maybe it is something that is going around. My dad's Ranger doesn't get all that much better mileage than the old school 5L F-150 that is twenty years old.

My Matrix gets perhaps 2MPG less than my old Corolla, however, I don't do the highway miles that I used to do, and there is way more going up and down the mountain these days. The extra cargo space avoids me having to drive home and get the truck...

Last summer there was a pretty interesting thread on Hypermiling, and though I don't think things like drafting are a good idea, many people can reap the benefits of planning their trips more carefully, and of taking advantage of coasting, and trying to avoid excessive braking. Too bad the Pacifica is a bit of a hog, but since it is more van than car, I guess it is to be expected.



> Although it appears you know much more about cars and driving than I do, I do know our vehicles are in excellent repair and are actually considered "overmaintained" by the dealerships that service them.


Not to say that it is undermaintained - but some manufacturers do release improved rate Prom settings for their computers, as my neighbour found out on his BMW a few weeks ago, and as I found out a few years ago when I had my Chevy and my mechanic tweaked it for better mileage with his computer. Tuners do this stuff all the to their Hondas and other marques.

Maybe this is an example of why we shouldn't have let the manufacturers off of the CAFE standards, not only because mileage is less, but because the foreign marques have kept up their quest and are even more competitive when compared to our stuff.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

PenguinBoy said:


> This looks like a great choice! Excellent space utilization, combined with decent driving dynamics and economy - I'm surprised you don't see more of these things around. There is nothing "mini" about most modern minivans, and I think most families could fit in one of these things instead.
> 
> I've never driven a Mazda5, but I did rent a Vauxhall Meriva (Opel Meriva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) a while back, and it had plenty of space for four people and their stuff. The Meriva had a couple of blind spots (the thick A pillar for example), but the space utilization was amazing for such a small vehicle.
> 
> I don't see why this class of vehicle isn't more popular here, it makes a lot more sense than a small CUV for many motorists.


A fully agree... today's "minivan" is just way too big for most people. It puts a smile on my face when I hear my coworker complain about his Grand Caravan's gas mileage (the regular Caravan was pretty good on gas but they stopped production of that) when my Mazda 5 uses barely much more gas than its sibling the Mazda 3. Plenty of room for my wife and I, two kids, dog, and cargo, or if we need to carpool a couple more kids then there's room for that as well. If we need even more space say for carrying 4 kids and their hockey gear, we can throw on a roof basket and put all their gear up there. There's no need for anything bigger than what we have. I see quite a few 5s each day but I think Mazda could do a better job advertising it. Canadians get it though. I hardly saw any 5s in the US.



The G3 Man said:


> TTC Metropass


Lol yah, this used to be my ride, a 2002 Bombarider ART MK II with 1.4 million kms on it. It seats 80 and has room for 160 standees. It replaced the 1986 model which was getting long in the tooth with over 4 million kms on it. lol.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

imobile said:


> I've driven em all from 36 and 37 Fords, to early Beetles thru the deep mud to Lightning Ridge in flooding rains ( took 3 hours drive 35 miles as wheel arches kept clogging up) to Ford CLT 9000's to Freightliner FLD120's ...love my current 'old' wheels
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20436-what-car-do-you-sport-7.html#post816262
> 
> And for interest have a look at these videos ...
> ...


Excellent argument for banning big cars, especially SUVs and trucks that are used as cars, above a certain weight threshold. They're a menace to the responsible driving public!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Gerbill said:


> Excellent argument for banning big cars, especially SUVs and trucks that are used as cars, above a certain weight threshold. They're a menace to the responsible driving public!


Bahhh! I crush you!


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000

Both have 55000km
This may not be related to the original posting of this thread, but any comment??


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

SLaw said:


> I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
> 2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
> 2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000
> 
> ...


Both excellent cars with proven track records on longevity and reliability. All other things equal - I'd probably personally opt for the Honda - just because it's a later model. 

Don't know if the prices are reasonable - only thorough research in your area for the same makes and models will tell you that.


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

'99 BMW 540i sport
'87 BMW 635CSi
'62 Corvette 327/FI


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SLaw said:


> I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
> 2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
> 2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000
> 
> ...


Test drive both and see what you like better. I'd choose the Camry just because of the 4 cyl engine... the V6 just uses so much gas it's unbelievable.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I drive a 07 Toyota Yaris Sedan...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

SLaw said:


> I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
> 2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
> 2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000
> 
> ...


I think the Camry will have a bit more interior room - but very comparable units. It's all about the test drive, and checking the cars out. Both have low miles, and you will get years out of them with little problems. My girlfriend's parents old Camry is 18 years old, and though it is getting ugly (thanks mostly to the Rust-O-Leum and roller paint job), it is still going strong. Definitely no problems with a 4 Cylinder, ample power for all kinds of driving. The Accord is a model year newer - but both might actually be the same age, as the Japanese are prone to mid-year releases (My 2008 Matrix is going onto it's third year already...)

They do hold their value - but it is worth it. A few years ago, my friend had a choice between a Camry at $19,000, and a Lincoln at $15,000 - and he went Lincoln. The Lincoln collapsed from exhaustion within three years, and since he has had a Buick (with the problem where the oil leaks all over the turbo, which was quite a blaze on the QEW), and is now on some Chrysler cab-forward thing that has no head room. I know the dude that bought the Camry (he lives down the street), and it is still going strong. I know of tons of people that have Hondas and Toyotas with crazy miles on them,still going strong. Even my mom's old Tercel, the dude that bought that still winterbeats with it...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

1991 Toyota Corolla. the car had 360,000 km when I ended up selling it last year. Enough said.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

SLaw said:


> I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
> 2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
> 2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000
> 
> ...


I would inspect them carefully, drive them both, and pick the one that is in better condition. A verifiable service history would be a big plus too.

I am of the opinion that maintenance and condition is more of an indicator of used car reliability than make and model in many cases - especially if the car is more than a year or two old.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

2004 Freestar getting not much use since the Silverwing arrived. Freestar has been an excellent do everything vehicle but hard on fuel 17 mpg long term average. Few repairs. Boring.

Considering a Flex next.










2009 Ford Flex Review - Rates 9 out of 10 - The Car Connection

Depends on how the PHEV market looks over the next 18 months...I might hold out for some version of this



















2009 Nissan Cube - Nissan USA


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

17 MPG?? US or Imperial? That's pretty bad either way! Silverwing to the rescue! 

What's the Flex's fuel mileage?

I've been averaging 31 MPG (9L/100km) in my 2007 Mazda 5, 27 MPG (10.4L/100km) for my commutes and up to 35 MPG (8L/100km) on a roadtrip to Seattle, A/C on most of the time. The rated fuel economy of the Mazda 5 increased to 40/29 MPG (7.1/10.6 L/100km) hwy/city for the 2008 and 2009 models.

The best I ever did was 56MPG (less than 5L/100km) in my 2008 Corolla from Edmonton to Kamloops.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Imperial.
Nursing it with over pressure tires and 100-110 can squeak out 21 or so.

Flex 17-24 US - the 6 speed should help and more modern motor - I'm not buying it for that tho is will help a bit.

Real world



> _In hundreds of miles of driving, we cruised past the official estimates with our two-tone FWD Flex test unit, scoring an average of 28.1 MPG on the Interstate highway, with 23.4 MPG combined.
> Test period temperatures ranged from the thirties through fifties, with freeway speeds between 60 and 75 miles per hour (MPH). The Flex soaks up the open road effortlessly and responds well to light footed freeway driving.
> 
> The Flex provides both an average MPG monitor and Ford’s standard real-time MPG display. We were able to achieve our fuel economy results by keeping a watchful eye on the real-time bar-graph display, and a light touch on the accelerator. _


US
Ford Flex MPG Review

and no loss of horsepower.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's 28 MPG in real gallons combined, that'll be a lot better! Of course the style, flexibility, it's hot, versatility, it looks good, the features, did I mention style yet? The real time MPG monitor will be great.

I'm not hurting too much by the fuel economy of my Mazda 5 compared to the Corolla, it's a trade off but I wouldn't want anything that used even more gas.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

SLaw said:


> I am also shopping for a car to replace my 1991 Accord. Can't afford a new one but deciding on these two:
> 2005 Honda Accord LX V6 - $16000
> 2004 Toyota Carmy XLE 4A - Also $16000
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the feedback my friends
well finally decided on the Carmy XLE over the Accord
what I like:
4 cylinder engine
Fully loaded with sunroof, except leather seat (which I don't really like)
wood trim interior (make me feel like a senior, and yes I am close to become a senior)
Car is from Medicine Hat (someone told me they don't use salt on road in winter?)
color (in & out)
Big trunk

will have my Mechanic do a check before closing the deal.


----------

